# missing books?



## anivyl (Nov 12, 2009)

So, about a month or 2 ago, i am pretty sure my kindle said i have 70 books. after uploading a couple of books one day after that, it said 67. it still was 67 about last week, and now it says 64 after i have uploaded 3 books.

Now, i have a few "non-books" uploaded in it, mostly converted pdfs of my lecture notes/notes for nursing that i decided i should keep on me so i can refer to should i have questions. At a quick glance, they all seem to be there, but otherwise... I haven't been keeping track of what i have downloaded on to it, so I am not sure what is missing and what isn't especially since they are a line up of what I intend to read in the coming months.

Is there a way for me to re-trace what was possibly lost or is this something that happens due to indexing etc?


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

Are you talking about the number in your archive?
deb


----------



## anivyl (Nov 12, 2009)

not in the archive, but "items" on the kindle itself, as stated on the kindle's top portion


----------



## MLPMom (Nov 27, 2009)

Probably a stupid question but have you crossed referenced them to what you account on Amazon says?
It should have a list of all the books through them that you have purchased.


----------



## anivyl (Nov 12, 2009)

yes, whatever i bought from amazon appears to be there just not too sure about the non-amazon ones (e.g my notes and Project Gutenberg ones)


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

I have to add the "showing all items" and the "archived items" to get the total number of books on my K.  
Is that what you're looking for, or am I not understanding your question?
deb


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

The number at the top, I think, only shows how many in the category you have showing.  So be sure you're showing "All" to get a complete count.  The archived number always shows everything stored at Amazon and not on that Kindle, I think.


----------



## anivyl (Nov 12, 2009)

hrm, i haven't even categorise everything, so it's under show-all at the moment. there's nothing on my archive either. thanks for your help though  you just made me realise i can categorise things! now to work out how to.... and then back to find possible missing books.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Well, you can and you can't.  The Kindle automatically will put new content into one of three groupings:  Periodicals, Books, or Personal Documents.  Periodicals and Books are those items you bought from Amazon (Periodicals includes blog subscriptions as well as newspapers and magazines); Personal Documents are those items you load yourself via USB.  Also ones you send via WN (small charges apply with this method).  You can also let it Show All.

With in each subset or grouping, you can have them listed by Author, Title, or Most recent.

That's as much grouping as you can do without some additional work: essentially adding a note to the title page of each book with "tag" words that you can then search on.

If there's nothing listed in Archive, that means that all the books/periodicals you've purchased from Amazon are also on your Kindle.  Archive never has your personal documents.  Also note that periodicals are only saved for something like 7 issues, so if you had say 9 months of a given magazine and then turned WN on, the oldest 2 months would likely be removed unless you've specifically told the Kindle to save it.  On my DX when they're ripe for deletion there's an exclamation point next to them that lets me know they'll disappear next time I turn on WN.


----------



## anivyl (Nov 12, 2009)

thanks ann, i think that's just it. I never realised periodicals automatically gets taken off when WN is turned on. I haven't turned on WN in a while and only just did it the other day  thanks!


----------

